# House and Blue Bottle flies pupae



## john57 (Sep 28, 2018)

Usually with house flies I let them hatch fully before putting them back in the refrigerator to slow them down before feeding them to the mantis. Does storing the pupae in the refrigerator and then putting the pupae in the tank to thaw out and hatch is any better? Does keeping the pupae in the refrigerator lowers the hatch rate when putting them out to thaw? I asking for more opinions from people that have more experience than I.


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 4, 2018)

Personally I think it is easier to just put the pupae in the enclosure and let them hatch i n here, if you only have a few mantises. As the pupae get older (3 weeks to a month is about how long the pupae will last in the fridge, before hatch rates begin to decline), you might want to hatch them out  first to ensure the pupae are actually hatching still, so your mantis doesn't go hungry.


----------

